# ISO High Blood Pressure Friendly Recipes



## michael123 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi friends,
 sorry to came up with this post, but it seems most of the recipe articles are for low fat, & unfortunately I am looking for some High blood pressure friendly recipes. I did few searches over Google & yahoo, but no success. so can you give me some recipe or any book from which I can control my blood pressure.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 18, 2008)

High Blood pressure recipes usually are low or no sodium . 
Here is a site to start 

Low-Sodium Recipes - Healthy Living - All Recipes

Low Sodium Recipe Archive

High Blood Pressure Diet Recipes and Menus - Eating Well


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm not sure where you looked but Google is full of them!  And low fat is also what you want.recipes for high blood pressure - Google Search


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 18, 2008)

The American Heart Association site has lots of tips and recipes in its Diet and Nutrition section. HTH.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm sorry, but every time I read the title on this thread I think you are looking for a recipe to GET high blood pressure.... and can't help but think my wonderful recipe for that would be to have you come hang out with my kids for a day!
Sorry, had to be said. 
Otherwise, GG has my suggestion, for the American Heart Assoc.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 18, 2008)

And the World's Healthiest Foods site has recipes and cooking methods that are heart-friendly.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 18, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I'm sorry, but every time I read the title on this thread I think you are looking for a recipe to GET high blood pressure....




That is how I read it too, lol.


----------

